# The Walking Dead 'Remember' S05E12 3/1/15



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked this episode even though it was relatively thoughtful. Couldn't believe the change in Rick after his shave and haircut.

Lots of setup, still not really clear where this is going.

Who played the congress woman? - wasn't on IMDB when I looked.

How about the blond woman who cut Rick's hair ?

I was confused whether Rick walking alone at night were dreams or real at times.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I _LOVED_ Carol's video. Absolutely awesome! She put herself right into the middle of the community and made herself seem helpless, when she's probably one of the most perceptive and dangerous of the entire group. Outstanding!

I hope Daryl can keep his sh*t together long enough for whatever disaster is coming (no spoilers, I'm just assuming...) to arrive.

I don't know what sort of architectural college Deeanna's husband taught at, but the construction of those walls seemed really odd to me: why are the reinforcements on the OUTSIDE? If you're worried about people (or walkers) breaching from the outside why wouldn't you avoid giving them an easy way to climb the walls, and wouldn't having the braces on the inside make it harder to push the walls down from the outside? Weird.

I agree with the dream thing. So, when Rick was talking to Jessie's husband was that real? That had a weird vibe to it then Rick wakes up, but I think it was real. Do you think Jessie and her husband are estranged/divorced and that's why that was an odd interaction? Or is her husband just the jealous type?

Who took Rick's gun? Hm...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

"We brought lunch"


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

madscientist said:


> I _LOVED_ Lori's video. ..


Man this confused me but eventually I realized you meant Carol 

Why are there no Zs near the town? There were thousands on the road not too far away.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for the baddies that attacked the gated community where Noah's family lived.
The outcasts will lead them to Alexandria. 

Agree about the wall. Not up to code: support posts should never be visible from streetview. 

Rick's hairsytlist is played by Alexandra Breckenridge ( She played the young Moria
dressed in the French maid's outfit in S1 of American Horror Story. Frances Conroy played old Moira. Breckenridge returned for S3 of AHS as Kaylee).


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I don't know what sort of architectural college Deeanna's husband taught at, but the construction of those walls seemed really odd to me: why are the reinforcements on the OUTSIDE? If you're worried about people (or walkers) breaching from the outside why wouldn't you avoid giving them an easy way to climb the walls, and wouldn't having the braces on the inside make it harder to push the walls down from the outside? Weird.


Same thought as you about the walls.

Enjoyed this episode a lot... moved things along into a new direction.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

What did Congresswoman Deanna say? That she exiled three people because they weren't a fit? Perhaps that is to be Daryl's fate and Rick's group will have a big problem with it. That could be why they are setting him up as an outsider type.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, Darryl presumably was an outsider before the apocalypse. He also wasn't too thrilled with Rick's uniform and Carols soccer mom outfit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Who played the congress woman? - wasn't on IMDB when I looked.


The never-quite-great-but-should-have-been Tovah Feldshuh...


gossamer88 said:


> Yeah, Darryl presumably was an outsider before the apocalypse. He also wasn't too thrilled with Rick's uniform and Carols soccer mom outfit.


But he off all people should have appreciated the total con-job she was playing! I think of all of them, she's handling this situation the best...suspicious, but not letting on.

Then again, she is a...hmmm. Is there a word for somebody who does sociopathic/psychopathic things for the sake of others?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Deanna is setting up Rick to be on her side when the coup comes. Seems she is having a hard time controlling her son and his friend and there might be a growing rift in the community. 

Deanna is right they do need people who have been out there to protect them.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm starting to get a bit of a Magnificent Seven vibe from this plot line.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Man this confused me but eventually I realized you meant Carol


 Gak! Fixed. Serves me right for posting at 1am.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I don't know what sort of architectural college Deeanna's husband taught at, but the construction of those walls seemed really odd to me: why are the reinforcements on the OUTSIDE? If you're worried about people (or walkers) breaching from the outside why wouldn't you avoid giving them an easy way to climb the walls, and wouldn't having the braces on the inside make it harder to push the walls down from the outside? Weird.


I thought that was extremely odd too, I can't think of any way that makes sense in a construction/reinforcement way. The only thing that comes to mind is a production issue with the location. They wanted to use a place that already had those wall but needed to use the houses on the outside of the walls for some reason and figured that few people would notice or care.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

SeanC said:


> I thought that was extremely odd too, I can't think of any way that makes sense in a construction/reinforcement way. The only thing that comes to mind is a production issue with the location. They wanted to use a place that already had those wall but needed to use the houses on the outside of the walls for some reason and figured that few people would notice or care.


According to Talking Dead


Spoiler



everything that is being done must be up to local code as it is a living community. Even if a resident is coming home from work they must clear the streets so he/she can reach their home.


 So some things probably would not make sense from our post-zombie apocalypse mind sets.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Loved this episode.

Maggie was so proud of her man knocking the idiot down after his failed attempt at reason. 

I'm wondering if that girl found the gun. Don't know -- no spoiling -- she was wandering around out there so...

It must have felt good getting clean after so long. I can't see how Daryl could resist taking a shower. Michonne was flashing a Pepsodent smile after her 20 minute brush. (I'm old enough to remember those commercials.)

Carol is a mess. Den mother? Bytch please.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Carol is a mess. Den mother? Bytch please.


She's not a mess, she's playing them. She's pretending to be all sweet and innocent so they won't keep a watchful eye on her.

I mean, she's a mess in the sense that she's a stone-cold killer, but here she's just being smart. (Smarter than Rick and Dar-L, who aren't smart enough to hide their suspicions...)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Beryl said:


> Loved this episode.
> 
> Maggie was so proud of her man knocking the idiot down after his failed attempt at reason.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that as well. Also, just guessing, does she have someone out there she's working for?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Good episode but that place gives me a bad feeling. 

What's up with the young girl climbing the fence? Apparently she wasn't escaping because she showed back up with Rick/Carl when glen and the other guy got into it.

Not to pick nits but they really should have clarified that part. It almost seemed like a scene was missing.

And I also couldn't tell if Rick was dreaming when the guy on the porch was talking to him.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> What's up with the young girl climbing the fence? Apparently she wasn't escaping because she showed back up with Rick/Carl when glen and the other guy got into it.
> 
> Not to pick nits but they really should have clarified that part. It almost seemed like a scene was missing.


What was missing? Glenn was pissed at those guys for being so careless, they know what it's really like, and messing around w/ a walker like that will get you killed.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I mean, she's a mess in the sense that she's a stone-cold killer, but here she's just being smart. (Smarter than Rick and Dar-L, who aren't smart enough to hide their suspicions...)


 I dunno... I think they're all playing their roles. There's no way that anyone in charge is going to trust Daryl, and Rick is positioning himself as "the law". Between the three of them they have someone who can get "in" with all the different parts of the community: Carol with the PTA clan, Rick with the power structure, and Daryl with whatever opposition group might be lurking in the background.

I don't think it would work, at all, if they all tried to pull Carol's trick. Deanna, at least, would be highly suspicious.



2004raptor said:


> What's up with the young girl climbing the fence? Apparently she wasn't escaping because she showed back up with Rick/Carl when glen and the other guy got into it.


 They said she just joined them recently. I think she's a bit like Carl: she doesn't want to get weak and be too dependent, so she goes outside the walls by herself a lot. Remember when they first arrived at the gate, Carl saw her in the window of the burned out house just outside the walls by the gate.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> What's up with the young girl climbing the fence? Apparently she wasn't escaping because she showed back up with Rick/Carl when glen and the other guy got into it.


Well, they said she was with a group from the outside that's only been there a couple months. So she's probably got a mentality much like members of 'our' group. She may just feel claustrophic / stir crazy and needs to get out and about and roam like she used to. Being a child, she's probably not allowed to come and go as she pleases, unlike Rick who apparently just walked out the main gate.



> Not to pick nits but they really should have clarified that part. It almost seemed like a scene was missing.


I just assumed it was intentionally left vague - you're supposed to think 'wtf is she up to?", and it will be come clear later.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

madscientist said:


> I don't know what sort of architectural college Deeanna's husband taught at, but the construction of those walls seemed really odd to me: why are the reinforcements on the OUTSIDE? If you're worried about people (or walkers) breaching from the outside why wouldn't you avoid giving them an easy way to climb the walls, and wouldn't having the braces on the inside make it harder to push the walls down from the outside? Weird.


Maybe to fool the people on the outside that walkers are being held inside.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I'm wondering if that girl found the gun. Don't know -- no spoiling -- she was wandering around out there so...


I wondered the same thing. She could have been hiding out in the woods watching when Rick placed it there and then came back later to retrieve it. She looked like she knew exactly what she was doing when she climbed that fence, so it obviously was not her first time out there wandering around.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is a news story about building a wall around the neighborhood. Seems like the wall also serves the purpose of keep onlookers out of the neighborhood so they can't see what filming is going on.

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/2014/07/16/walking-dead/12746931/

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2014/07/1...around-neighborhood-for-walking-dead-filming/


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for identifying the actresses, now I remember her from AHS Season 1 (very well ).

It made no sense to me that Carl did not mention seeing the girl in the house when they arrived.

The "coup" theory above seems very plausible to me.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

markz said:


> Here is a news story about building a wall around the neighborhood. Seems like the wall also serves the purpose of keep onlookers out of the neighborhood so they can't see what filming is going on.
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/2014/07/16/walking-dead/12746931/


Small world, the reporter who filed that story is actually my cousin.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> Small world, the reporter who filed that story is actually my cousin.


Cool.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's not a mess, she's playing them. She's pretending to be all sweet and innocent so they won't keep a watchful eye on her.
> 
> I mean, she's a mess in the sense that she's a stone-cold killer, but here she's just being smart. (Smarter than Rick and Dar-L, who aren't smart enough to hide their suspicions...)


Yes and the comment about her missing her wife-beating hubby. . She is playing them all. She had me chuckling.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> What was missing? Glenn was pissed at those guys for being so careless, they know what it's really like, and messing around w/ a walker like that will get you killed.


No. I meant it seemed a scene was missing where maybe Rick and Carl run into the girl. It just seemed odd that she would go out there alone. And if so, why would she return? And then she returned *with* R&C. 
But as jeeters mentioned, maybe they'll clear it up later.

Again, it's a great show but seems like every now and then things don't add up. Just making sure I didn't miss anything when ffwding.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Not a spoiler, but they have announced the season finale will be 90 minutes....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

having the braces of the wall on the outside is the equivalant of having the door hinge pin on the outside of the door.....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So if they have gone out 50 miles from Alexandria, they would most certainly have made it to DC which is only about 8 miles according to Google. THAT is what interests me. What is going on in DC?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> having the braces of the wall on the outside is the equivalant of having the door hinge pin on the outside of the door.....


I think the braces being on the outside of the wall is for the aesthetics of the real inhabitants of the real neighborhood where they are filming the show. It makes it less intrusive for them.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm just happy they got a whole episode to relax.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

pmyers said:


> So if they have gone out 50 miles from Alexandria, they would most certainly have made it to DC which is only about 8 miles according to Google. THAT is what interests me. What is going on in DC?


Didn't the woman say the area was pretty much evacuated in the early stages of the crisis?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> Didn't the woman say the area was pretty much evacuated in the early stages of the crisis?


"Northern Virginia." I don't know if the locals count DC as part of Northern Virginia..?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Northern Virginia." I don't know if the locals count DC as part of Northern Virginia..?


Ya, I expected someone to bring that up - so an add-on question - how much of DC's day-to-day population is fed by residents of Northern Virginia?

Anybody who would be "doing something" in DC, would likely be the kind of person that N.Virginia was evacuated for in the first place.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pmyers said:


> So if they have gone out 50 miles from Alexandria, they would most certainly have made it to DC which is only about 8 miles according to Google. THAT is what interests me. What is going on in DC?


We know they made it to nearby DC without even having to use Google Maps or math... as they were driving to Alexandria in the last episode, they showed the DC skyline (washington monument) in the distance in one scene.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pmyers said:


> So if they have gone out 50 miles from Alexandria, they would most certainly have made it to DC which is only about 8 miles according to Google. THAT is what interests me. What is going on in DC?


Me too! I want to see zombie congress!

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't trust Deanna for some reason


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Alf Tanner said:


> I don't trust Deanna for some reason


She sort of reminds me of the "Can I fix you a plate?" lady from Terminus. (Mary?) I'm a bit leary of her intentions, but maybe she is just trying to get her son under control.

I keep thinking to myself that there has to be good people left somewhere in the world, but Rick is showing that sometimes the line between good people and bad people can be blurred.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Me too! I want to see zombie congress!
> 
> Oh, wait.....


We already have a zombie president....


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Ffs.

Anyway.

I think this place is good. There are kids and interpersonal stuff.

Whatever eventually drives them from this place won't be the place, I don't think


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> Ffs.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree. After Terminus,Woodbury, even the hospital it would be lazy of the show to have another supposed refuge be utterly corrupt.

It will be an outside force of some kind.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So if they have gone out 50 miles from Alexandria, they would most certainly have made it to DC which is only about 8 miles according to Google. THAT is what interests me. What is going on in DC?


I am curious about places like the Pentagon, CIA and Andrew AFB. Those places have bunkers built in to them.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I am curious about places like the Pentagon, CIA and Andrew AFB. Those places have bunkers built in to them.


As does the White House. I very badly want to see them go to DC!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Loved Carol playing the role they (Deanna, et al.) would expect her to. Very subversive, and allows her to ingratiate herself into the community and see what maybe others don't. 

The one caveat is if Aaron saw her act different from that while he was spying on them? 

Although, I get the feeling that if there's one person they can trust in Alexandria it's him.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I dunno... I think they're all playing their roles. There's no way that anyone in charge is going to trust Daryl, and Rick is positioning himself as "the law". Between the three of them they have someone who can get "in" with all the different parts of the community: Carol with the PTA clan, Rick with the power structure, and Daryl with whatever opposition group might be lurking in the background.


Carol's playing them. But I think Rick and Daryl are just being Rick and Daryl. I don't think it's coordinated like you make it sound -- or C wouldn't have been pushing D to clean up.



MonsterJoe said:


> Whatever eventually drives them from this place won't be the place, I don't think


Yeah, something has to go wrong. Attack by Z's. Attack by humans. Outbreak inside. They've had it so easy, they may not know that anyone who dies turns.

I thought maybe the sullen girl might be an advance scout for a bad group, waiting until she was trusted. But 8 months is too long for that. She might be going out to look for a previous group she was separated from, though.

Did I miss it, or have we not even been told how many people are there? I hate not knowing the answers to questions that should've been among the first asked. I'd like to see the sullen girl quizzed about her group too.

Go, Glen!


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I'm starting to get a bit of a Magnificent Seven vibe from this plot line.


Yep, I mentioned that in last week's thread (in a spoiler). Actually, I said Seven Samurai. 

I wonder how far they'll go with the parallels to that story.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tlc said:


> I thought maybe the sullen girl might be an advance scout for a bad group, waiting until she was trusted. But 8 months is too long for that. She might be going out to look for a previous group she was separated from, though.


I thought I heard 3 months? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The one caveat is if Andrew saw her act different from that while he was spying on them?


 I thought about it, and it seems to me that (at least in the parts we saw of them on the road) Carol was very low-key: most of the heavy lifting and decision-making was done by Michonne and Rick (with Daryl as a loner). Of course we didn't see a lot, as well and we don't know exactly how long they were followed.

Heh. I wonder if Carol was already planning her deception when she was handing over her gun: I was wondering why it seemed so awkward and why they left that in the final edit... probably even then she was trying to make herself look weak and not very capable: "oh yeah I have this huge gun but I can't even really get it off my neck..." 



tlc said:


> Carol's playing them. But I think Rick and Daryl are just being Rick and Daryl. I don't think it's coordinated like you make it sound -- or C wouldn't have been pushing D to clean up.


 I didn't mean they'd all sat down and discussed it beforehand. I just mean I don't think it's stupid/a bad thing that Rick and Daryl are behaving the way they are, and I don't think it would be better if they were acting more like Carol.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I heard 3 months.

Carol hasn't done much this half season so not sure Aaron would have seen much.

I totally agree that Deanna being corrupt would be just repeating story lines so it has to be something different. Plus she's a congresswoman so she has to be squeaky clean right (remember I'm a Brit )


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Maui said:


> I agree. After Terminus,Woodbury, even the hospital it would be lazy of the show to have another supposed refuge be utterly corrupt.
> 
> *It will be an outside force of some kind.*


This.

And I think the teen girl is working with someone outside.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Heh. I wonder if Carol was already planning her deception when she was handing over her gun: I was wondering why it seemed so awkward and why they left that in the final edit... probably even then she was trying to make herself look weak and not very capable: "oh yeah I have this huge gun but I can't even really get it off my neck..."


I didn't put any thought into it at the time, but that's a good observation.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> And I think the teen girl is working with someone outside.


This is my guess as well. I firmly believe the Deanna is genuine. External forces will ultimately cause this utopia to crumble. I loved the line about, "Looks like the communists won after all."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> I didn't put any thought into it at the time, but that's a good observation.


I thought Carol was still suffering from some kind of injury, and that's why she struggled to get the gun off, but I'm probably wrong....first time for everything I guess


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> And I think the teen girl is working with someone outside.


I also wouldn't be surprised. Her unfriendliness towards Carl (especially when Carl said "you don't like me do you?" and she just walked away) makes me lean that way, too. Perhaps the group she's with that joined the community is actually part of a larger group, and her smaller group joined in order to infiltrate as part of the overall group's greater plan of some sort. She may see Carl and the others as a threat to that plan.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Or maybe she's just a moody, hormonal, sullen teenager that has been through a lot of stress.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Of course. That's the obvious.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

8 months


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Very interesting ep. Curiouser and curiouser where they're going with this. It kinda reminds me of the sequence in the novel Watership Down when, early in the book, the wabbits find a community that appears ideal on the surface BUT HAS A HORRIBLE SECRET!!!

Or it may just be that they're setting up a conflict between our gang and the townfolk, certainly they planted the seeds for that this ep. Especially with Rick's ominous comment at the end.

I hardly recognized Carol after she cleaned up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hcour said:


> ...I hardly recognized Carol Rick after she he cleaned up.


FYP


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I thought I heard 3 months? Maybe I'm wrong.


I heard "gaunt"... I mean 8 months.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hcour said:


> Very interesting ep. Curiouser and curiouser where they're going with this. It kinda reminds me of the sequence in the novel Watership Down when, early in the book, the wabbits find a community that appears ideal on the surface BUT HAS A HORRIBLE SECRET!!!


They already did that. The town was called Woodbury.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Woodbury didn't have a horrible secret. It was obvious from the very beginning that the Guv was psycho.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved Daroll shooting that muskrat and then saying they brought dinner as they walked in.....then he's standing with it in his hand during his video session.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hcour said:


> Woodbury didn't have a horrible secret. It was obvious from the very beginning that the Guv was psycho.


not to most of the residents.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I loved Daroll shooting that muskrat and then saying they brought dinner as they walked in.....then he's standing with it in his hand during his video session.


Looked like a possum to me.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

pmyers said:


> not to most of the residents.


Ok. Fair enough. Maybe so.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Looked like a possum to me.


Me too.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Looked like a possum to me.


That was definitely a possum.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

pmyers said:


> not to most of the residents.


If this new plot mirrors Seven Samurai, there will be a secret, but more of a "what the F?!?" kind of secret, than a deep dark secret.

And all the residents will be in on it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Looked like a possum to me.


sorry...I'm not quite up to speed on varmin


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> .....Daroll .......


It's Daryl


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> sorry...I'm not quite up to speed on varmin


Vermin? Or varmint?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

good article about the leader of Alexandria 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/2...d-leader-alexandria-aka-tovah-feldshuh-speaks


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> It's Daryl


I'll always spell it Daroll cause I have a friend that spells it that way....plus I know it drives people here crazy.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> We already have a zombie president....


:down::down::down:


----------



## Claire199 (Dec 3, 2010)

The girl's name is Enid and she's been in Alexandria approximately eight months. I'm guessing she came across Rick's gun in the blender and took it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder if the people they had to throw out were part of Enid's group--maybe her parents, and they wanted her to stay cause she's an innocent kid? 

It was funny the first night when they were almost all sitting on the floor, even though there were more chairs. 

I didn't see--did Rick pick up his gun somewhere when he went outside the walls? And I was expecting him to holler at Karl for being out there. Karl didn't have anything but his knife, did he? 

I thought it was a stretch for Carol to act so innocent when she's the smallest person but carrying the biggest gun when they came in. If boss lady is as clever as she thinks she is, I doubt if she's buying Carol's act. But then she asked what they did before, and Carol was just a housewife, wasn't she?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

After reading a recap I was reminded of what there has not been much discussion of here.

Rick's comment at the end about taking the place if necessary. That would be a shift.

I can't see the town throwing out Enid's parents and keeping Enid - their child.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

My take on the girl is that she, like Carl, lived outside. Growing up killing walkers, being near death often, you probably have an adreneline rush living like that. It's hard to feel safe again. The kids who were out there are going to find life inside walls too tame since they have been fighting for most of their lives and don't remember safety. So the girl goes out to kill walkers and get that "rush" again. Carl not only saw his mother die, he killed her. He HAD to be the one. You don't play video games in the suburbs after that.

Loved how smart Carol is. Junior League! Sweathers and Khakis! They are all so nice to have taken care of the little den mother.  Cracks me up. Somebody is getting a shock down the road.

I am surprised people thought Rick's encounter with the husband was a dream. It's clearly a setup for a future problem. All is not well in paradise, the congresswoman's son is a self-important d-bag, thinking he can even torture zombies. This husband is jealous of fresh blood, the girl doesn't WANT to feel safe always....Deanna knows they are weak and wants these people to protect them, but it is likely to turn out bad for her.

I fear that this time, we don't have to worry about our clan. We have to worry about the good people of that town, as I think that Rick will definitely take it over if he feels the need. If they all push him too much, they are going to lose, not that group.

Should be a fun run up to the season finale.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I thought Carol was still suffering from some kind of injury, and that's why she struggled to get the gun off, but I'm probably wrong....first time for everything I guess


She was pretending she didn't know how to handle it. To go with her den mom persona!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> :down::down::down:


Yeah, that's what I think of him, too....


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Prediction (going out on a limb here) - the 4 people who died prior to the team's arrival? Not dead. They've left and joined with the bandits (the "wolves" who wiped out Noah's home town). I base this prediction mostly on the appearance of the possum at the beginning of this episode. I think the writers like to sneak in little hints like that, and these supposedly "dead" character are actually "playing possum".

Darryl, as the perpetual outsider, will be the one to figure this out.

Oh, and Enid is probably going out to feed info to the bandits, specifically about the arrival of the new guys.

Rick and team will soon be teaching the town residents how to defend themselves, to toughen them up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TeddS said:


> Rick and team will soon be teaching the town residents how to defend themselves, to toughen them up.


Like in The A-Team?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

For those who watched the associated _Talking Dead_ episode,



Spoiler



Chris Hardwick teased an Easter Egg that we might have missed, then came back from commercial with the South African wardrobe gal. Was the Easter Egg the meaning of the Latin on Rick's new uniform? ("We will rise" or something like that)? I seriously doubt that anybody could even see that on his arm badge. But there didn't seem to be anything else mentioned after that segment that was Easter-Eggy. What did I miss?


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

markz said:


> Like in The A-Team?


I was thinking more of Seven Samurai, but that too.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

When I first saw the supports on the outside of the fence, I had kind of a "Huh?" moment. But given how sturdy they seemed and the seeming fortitude of the walls themselves, I was ok with that. The walkers don't seem strong enough to knock the supports out from the side or anything, and they have no cognitive ability to try to defeat them or climb them or anything like that.

I just figured it saved them a lot of room on the inside, especially given how close the walls were to some of the buildings.

Just one non-engineer's take on it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> For those who watched the associated Talking Dead episode, * SPOILER *


Glad to know it wasn't just me confused about that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

markz said:


> Like in The A-Team?





TeddS said:


> I was thinking more of Seven Samurai, but that too.


I was thinking more like The Magnificent Seven, but ...

oh, wait.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think I know where this arc is going. At the end of it, the people in town will be the good guys, and Rick in company will be the bad guys.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

TVTropes article on the Seven Samurai plot phenomenon...

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheMagnificentSevenSamurai


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Claire199 said:


> I'm guessing she came across Rick's gun in the blender and took it.


I can't see how it's possible for anyone to have "come across" that gun that was inside a blackened blender amongst a bunch of other garbage in a trash heap.

Whomever has it, must have been watching when Rick put it there.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I am pleasantly surprised that I have not been reading a bunch of posts complaining about this episode being dull due to lazy writing and FFWDing through everything! :up:

I would have expected everyone in Grimes' Grimy Gang to each enjoy a long hot shower, even if they had someone stand guard outside the bathroom to comfort their paranoia. 

My guess is that the congresswoman's hubby was one of the exiled three who will plan their vengeful return.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, that's what I think of him, too....


 No politics allowed on these threads. There are plenty of other places you can go to discuss your opinions of the President. Thanks.



TeddS said:


> Prediction (going out on a limb here) - the 4 people who died prior to the team's arrival? Not dead. They've left and joined with the bandits (the "wolves" who wiped out Noah's home town). I base this prediction mostly on the appearance of the possum at the beginning of this episode. I think the writers like to sneak in little hints like that, and these supposedly "dead" character are actually "playing possum".


 Hm. Those guys would have to be really lame to have 4 of their people disappear and not even verify that they're dead.



JLucPicard said:


> For those who watched the associated _Talking Dead_ episode,


 Personally I think he just forgot to tell us about it, or ran out of time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> I agree. After Terminus,Woodbury, even the hospital it would be lazy of the show to have another supposed refuge be utterly corrupt.
> 
> It will be an outside force of some kind.


I think it will be an inside force: Rick and Co.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

madscientist said:


> No politics allowed on these threads. There are plenty of other places you can go to discuss your opinions of the President. Thanks.


:up:
Maybe someone with authority will clean the poop out of the pool.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> For those who watched the associated _Talking Dead_ episode,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Chris Hardwick tweeted that the Latin Phrase was the Easter Egg. Apparently the Governor used the "We Will Rise Again" phrase in Season 3


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Philosofy said:


> I think I know where this arc is going. At the end of it, the people in town will be the good guys, and Rick in company will be the bad guys.


That's what I think is going to happen as well. Ricks character has a lot darker traits than before they have to expand on those at some point don't you think?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The never-quite-great-but-should-have-been Tovah Feldshuh...


She's _always_ been great in my book.



madscientist said:


> Heh. I wonder if Carol was already planning her deception when she was handing over her gun: I was wondering why it seemed so awkward and why they left that in the final edit... probably even then she was trying to make herself look weak and not very capable: "oh yeah I have this huge gun but I can't even really get it off my neck..."


Well, of course.

Right after she she struggled so awkwardly getting the gun off and they wheeled the cart away Rick looked at her in a very questioning manner, and the look she returned telegraphed the whole con she was running.

That exchange between the two of them was some really great acting- a whole conversation was had without a single word and I feel bad for anyone who missed it.

Go back and rewatch. It's painfully obvious.

I don't think Daryl is running anything similar.
I think the whole suburban atmosphere has just triggered all his old feelings of not belonging and not being good enough.

Taking the dead possum into Deanna's pristine home was him doing his level best to be as dirty and crass as possible- his defensiveness is so great it's become offensive. He knows Carl and Judith need to be there and they are his family so he has to be there, too. But he doesn't _want_ to be there and his not bathing is just an adolescent's rebellious nature. He just wants to rub everyone's nose in the fact that he is a dirty, smelly, piece of white trash. 
On the outside he has worth. Inside not so much.
And I mean this from _his_ point of view. 
IMO Daryl is still very much damaged goods and this environment is not going to be good for him.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Why did they leave the car and RV on the outside of the fence? Do you think they left the keys in the ignition too? Why not hang a sign on it saying "take me"? 

I think Morgan has Rick's gun.

I think ROTC guy is gonna be trouble. My prediction (based on nothing but imagination) is that he's going leave Alexandria (kicked out?) and join up with some outside group and stir up some $#%t.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Hm. Those guys would have to be really lame to have 4 of their people disappear and not even verify that they're dead.


Or, in on the scheme...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I think Morgan has Rick's gun.


Oh, good theory! I had sort of forgotten that he was still out there trailing them. Maybe he caught up and has been watching the others watch them and he happened to be there to see him leave the gun?

Interesting.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

THis show should really be about Glenn, he is the absolute best!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> Oh, good theory! I had sort of forgotten that he was still out there trailing them. Maybe he caught up and has been watching the others watch them and he happened to be there to see him leave the gun?
> 
> Interesting.


You mean following that map with a totally incorrect route?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> You mean following that map with a totally incorrect route?


It was the wrong route when they were in Richmond and still 100 miles west of DC. But now that they are in Alexandria, that should be right on the original route that Morgan would be following.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was the wrong route when they were in Richmond and still 100 miles west of DC. But now that they are in Alexandria, that should be right on the original route that Morgan would be following.


I still think it would be logistically impossible for Morgan to have followed/found them. I know people want to link Morgan to them, but I think it would be lazy writing for him to have followed them 600 + miles over weeks and weeks.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I still think it would be logistically impossible for Morgan to have followed/found them. I know people want to link Morgan to them, but I think it would be lazy writing for him to have followed them 600 + miles over weeks and weeks.


Why?
IMO he knows he needs to be with other people but he doesn't want to be with other people. Maybe if it was Rick and Carl alone, but the whole group?
I think it would totally be in character for him to trail them for a long distance just to not lose them entirely yet still keep his distance.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

In character, but how would he do it, they have enough trouble traveling as a group, what with zombie hordes, vehicle issues, blocked roads and random groups of cannibals.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> Glad to know it wasn't just me confused about that.


Nor just me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> In character, but how would he do it, they have enough trouble traveling as a group, what with zombie hordes, vehicle issues, blocked roads and random groups of cannibals.


exactly...they took multiple vehicles and who knows how many backroads. I just don't see it being logistically possible. How many vehicles did they have to dump and find new ones between there?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's TV.
And not terribly realistic TV at that.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I still think it would be logistically impossible for Morgan to have followed/found them. I know people want to link Morgan to them, but I think it would be lazy writing for him to have followed them 600 + miles over weeks and weeks.


I don't think its *completely* impossible...
Aaron might find Morgan if hes still on the road to DC.
If Enid is involved in some conspiracy with another group to take Alexandria they could come across him.
If Glenn, Maggie and Tara join D-Bag Aiden for supply runs they could come across him, or at least evidence that someone has passed through recently and task Aaron to check it out.
Rick could still be leaving breadcrumbs, which could also attract some unfavorable people to Alexandria.

I think Morgan coming on Alexandria, knocking on the front gate by sheer luck on his way to D.C. without some help/aid would be lazy writing, but there are ways to get him there that make sense.



JohnB1000 said:


> In character, but how would he do it, they have enough trouble traveling as a group, what with zombie hordes, vehicle issues, blocked roads and random groups of cannibals.


In some ways I think traveling alone is easier and faster, you make less noise, leave less of a trail to follow, can hide/sleep in smaller areas, if he knows anything about cars he would only need to find 1 fixable vehicle instead of enough to hold a whole group. Downside is he would need to carry all of his own supplies like food, water, etc. It would also be a matter of time before a ninja walker gets you like what happened to Tyreese.

If he's on foot the whole time I don't think we'll see him till next season at least.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

If I recall, there were (are) some working trains...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> I don't think its *completely* impossible...
> Aaron might find Morgan if hes still on the road to DC.
> If Enid is involved in some conspiracy with another group to take Alexandria they could come across him.
> If Glenn, Maggie and Tara join D-Bag Aiden for supply runs they could come across him, or at least evidence that someone has passed through recently and task Aaron to check it out.
> ...


I would agree with you. I think it's possible to reunite, but I wouldn't be able to buy that he simply followed them there. It would take some other outside influence.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I think he has to reunite with them before the end of the season, otherwise what was the point of even showing him earlier this season?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> I think he has to reunite with them before the end of the season, otherwise what was the point of even showing him earlier this season?


To tease the viewers? If Rick decides to take the town, maybe Morgan will talk Rick down from becoming a monster. I think Rick's words to Morgan last time they met eventually helped Morgan out of his funk.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought we were talking about Morgan being the one to remove the gun from the blender


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I still think it would be logistically impossible for Morgan to have followed/found them. I know people want to link Morgan to them, but I think it would be lazy writing for him to have followed them 600 + miles over weeks and weeks.


I don't think for a second that Morgan followed Rick & Co., at least not in the sense where he was following them in real time, just hanging back a few miles to avoid being seen. Those scenes we saw of Morgan trailing the group took place some period of time after the group had passed that way. For all we know, the scene of Morgan finding the map in the church happened 2-3 weeks after the group left the church, and at that point they were already several hundred miles north.



Jstkiddn said:


> I think he has to reunite with them before the end of the season, otherwise what was the point of even showing him earlier this season?


I agree that Morgan will meet up with the group at some point in the next few episodes. But he won't find them because he followed them. He will find them because he followed the map which he found in the church, and the route on that map will take him right past Alexandria where they currently are.










Spoiler/speculation from Talking Dead:



Spoiler



Chris Hardwick mentioned that next week they will have a surprise cast member on the show. They usually only keep those appearances secret when it's a death episode for the character and they don't want to give away that the character will die in the episode. But in this case, I wouldn't be surprised if Lennie James is on TD next week after meeting up with the gang during next week's episode.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fun fact: I went to college with Denise Huth, the EP who was on Talking Dead this week. We've been harassing her on FB for the last couple of years - ever since she started popping up regularly on the short on-set vignettes that they film for the show - that she needs to be on the show, and it finally happened.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

What if the walls were actually L-shaped, and had a horizontal bottom section that was as wide as the wall is tall, and the braces connect the vertical section with the buried horizontal section? It would be pretty good protection against a zombie, because as they pile up against it, they would be weighing it down and reinforcing it against themselves.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

TeddS said:


> I was thinking more of Seven Samurai, but that too.


Sure, that ... or A Bug's Life.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> When I first saw the supports on the outside of the fence, I had kind of a "Huh?" moment. But given how sturdy they seemed and the seeming fortitude of the walls themselves, I was ok with that. The walkers don't seem strong enough to knock the supports out from the side or anything, and they have no cognitive ability to try to defeat them or climb them or anything like that.
> 
> I just figured it saved them a lot of room on the inside, especially given how close the walls were to some of the buildings.
> 
> Just one non-engineer's take on it.


Walkers may not, but bad guys could scale those beams fairly easily.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ... I agree that Morgan will meet up with the group at some point in the next few episodes. But he won't find them because he followed them. He will find them because he followed the map which he found in the church, and the route on that map will take him right past Alexandria where they currently are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possible spoiler re: Morgan:


Spoiler



Lennie James' IMdB page does not indicate that he has filmed anything for "The Walking Dead" beyond S05E08 episode "Coda" which aired back on Nov. 30, 2014.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I finally pegged why Deanna is so familiar - she was a recurring defense attorney on Law & Order. I'll bet Jack McCoy is glad she became a congresswoman from Ohio.

Also, she mentioned her husband and her sons but never said what happened to them all - and we only saw one son. Perhaps they were among the exiles? Hmmm


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Also, she mentioned her husband and her sons but never said what happened to them all - and we only saw one son. Perhaps they were among the exiles? Hmmm


I thought she said the people evacuating DC wouldn't let her go to them, and they were supposed to come to her, but they never did.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Yes, I remember that but I thought she was referring to her Ohio family? I might need a re-watch, because I thought her husband designed the walls of Alexandria.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Yes, I remember that but I thought she was referring to her Ohio family? I might need a re-watch, because I thought her husband designed the walls of Alexandria.


Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

wprager said:


> Walkers may not, but bad guys could scale those beams fairly easily.


You could make a fairly persuasive argument that they weren't taking into account "bad guys" when they initially erected the walls. So, sure, given what we know from what Rick & Co have experienced, we know it's a bad idea, but given that they are apparently very isolated and have managed to avoid attracting the attention of bad guys until now, you can see how the obvious weakness would not have been so obvious to them.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bad guys could just bring a ladder.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Bad guys could just bring a ladder.


Or a tank.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> I think it would totally be in character for him to trail them for a long distance just to not lose them entirely yet still keep his distance.





pmyers said:


> I would agree with you. I think it's possible to reunite, but I wouldn't be able to buy that he simply followed them there. It would take some other outside influence.


Trailing, tracking, ending up there eventually- it's all the same to me.
I think/hope/believe we will see Morgan again he will be pivotal.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The thing I don't get is why they aren't dealing with having to thin out hordes as needed at the prison, Woodbury, and Rick's hometown. I'd think that with the noise and comings/goings, walkers would be attracted to the community. 

(Sorry if this is a Smeek.)

Also, I like the Law & Order aspect with former Sheriff Grimes and former Attorney Michonne.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> The thing I don't get is why they aren't dealing with having to thin out hordes as needed at the prison, Woodbury, and Rick's hometown. I'd think that with the noise and comings/goings, walkers would be attracted to the community.


They said Northern Virginia was evacuated, so there just weren't as many people in the area to turn into walkers.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Bad guys could just bring a ladder.


If a ten year old girl could scale it, anybody can. 

Did I miss something? Did Gabriel, the priest, show up in this episode? Did he die and I didn't notice? I don't remember seeing him at all. Seems like it would be right up his alley getting out of the world of walkers and into a world of supposed safety. He would have been the first one to be happy, I think.

I don't think it means much that we haven't met all of Deanna's family yet. They might have been exiled, sure, but we might just not have met them. They just got there. Maybe the husband on the porch is related.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

justapixel said:


> If a ten year old girl could scale it, anybody can.


Well, the outside of the wall doesn't have the horizontal structural beams that the inside has, so I'm not sure how she's sneaking back in. Maybe she does shimmy up one of those diagonal supports.


----------



## bluntspoon2 (Jul 6, 2014)

gossamer88 said:


> This.
> 
> And I think the teen girl is working with someone outside.


I think it's possible the three that were exiled were from the group with the girl. She got to stay. They had to leave.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Did I miss something? Did Gabriel, the priest, show up in this episode? Did he die and I didn't notice? I don't remember seeing him at all. Seems like it would be right up his alley getting out of the world of walkers and into a world of supposed safety. He would have been the first one to be happy, I think.


He was in the background of the scene where they turned all their guns in. No lines, though.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

justapixel said:


> If a ten year old girl could scale it, anybody can.
> 
> Did I miss something? Did Gabriel, the priest, show up in this episode? Did he die and I didn't notice? I don't remember seeing him at all. Seems like it would be right up his alley getting out of the world of walkers and into a world of supposed safety. He would have been the first one to be happy, I think.
> 
> I don't think it means much that we haven't met all of Deanna's family yet. They might have been exiled, sure, but we might just not have met them. They just got there. Maybe the husband on the porch is related.


It's almost like their saving money by having actors not have any lines but just be seen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

zalusky said:


> It's almost like their saving money by having actors not have any lines but just be seen.


His name was listed at the beginning along with all the other recurring non-regulars. That means he gets paid for being in the episode whether he had any dialogue or not.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very interesting episode. A few points that I'll try to remember all of:


I think the gang understands the danger they are in - not because Alexandria is bad, but because Alexandria is unprotected. It's clear that the scouting party doesn't have the first clue how dangerous Walkers are or how to deal with them. I don't think that Glenn or Tara would have sat idly by for a second while they fooled around with the Walker in the woods. The experiences over the last several months would have instantly taken over and they would have dropped it without hesitation.


Rick's gun is going to come back into play - and I think it's going to be a bad play for one of the gang. I can see the girl finding it (she was out there and like many here, I don't quite believe she's on the up and up) and end up using it perhaps killing (accidentally??) one of the gang - say, for instance, Carl.


Carol's play is totally calculated. Pretend to be the diminutive mouse and keep the teeth covered - when she does need to go into action, it will be one gigantic surprise to them all.


I don't see Rick being "bad", Rick is going to do what's necessary to keep people alive. His final comment about "we'll take this place" was more about Alexandria being completely unprepared for reality.. I don't think it's very accurate to have this community be around for as long as it has with the resources it has being able to fend off what Rick even said in his video (it's all about survival out there now) and still be as green as they appear to be (really - the scouting team playing with a Walker? REALLY?!?!)


I don't think it's very long before Rick becomes the leader of the entire place. Whether or not the congressperson steps down or gets murdered/assassinated by the girl (with Rick's gun maybe??), I think we see the return of the Ricktatorship as the gang whips this pocket of civilization into a real stronghold.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't see Rick being "bad", Rick is going to do what's necessary to keep people alive.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's very long before Rick becomes the leader of the entire place.


And to elaborate a little, I think Rick will be SEEN as a bad guy by many of the locals when/if this happens. They are sheltered and naive; they literally don't know what's good for them. So the moral question will be, is it right for Rick to force what's good on them on them? And that could lead to some very interesting conflict, even within the group (hell, even within Rick), over the fear that Rick could turn into the Governor.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> His name was listed at the beginning along with all the other recurring non-regulars. That means he gets paid for being in the episode whether he had any dialogue or not.


Yes thats true and I am not saying they did it but they could have different rates if you had dialog vs no dialog.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well their scouting team must have some skills if they have gone out 50+ miles from home, but they sure didn't show them with that walker.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Well their scouting team must have some skills if they have gone out 50+ miles from home, but they sure didn't show them with that walker.


ROTC dude!!!

Enid (trippy name, keep thinking I'm misspelling it) might also be afraid of Rick's crew because she like how naive Alexandria is. We don't know her story but she might like the idea of not thinking/worryinging about what is really going on out there, but when she see's Rick's crew she already has thought about Rick's threat of them taking it over. I'm on board that she took chekhov's gun...

I keep going back and forth in my mind if Enid is in in cahoots with exiled members of Alexandria, her former group, or my idea above.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

They probably have reasonable skills. But they just don't seem to have enough _maturity_. It's like they've lost people but rather than learning from it they got more aggressive and stupid. Maybe they haven't lost _enough_ people: we saw some in our group do stupid things, including going after walkers in dangerous ways, when they lost people in the earlier days. It's only after all the things they've seen that they've gotten more pragmatic about it.

I also think that Deanna's statement that most of northern Virginia had been cleared during the plague means that they haven't seen the hordes of walkers that we've seen in other places.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Maybe it's a Romeo and Juliet thing and Enid is sneaking out to see a boy that's not welcome in the town.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Or Enid is a red herring, or serving purely to draw Carl outside when he should be staying in. Could be anything at this point. 
So far she's just a sullen teenager who likes to sneak out- like 99.9% of all teenagers.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

madscientist said:


> I also think that Deanna's statement that most of northern Virginia had been cleared during the plague means that they haven't seen the hordes of walkers that we've seen in other places.


That bothered me because they were pretty near the camp when they encountered the road filled with Z's that Glenn ran over.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Very interesting episode. A few points that I'll try to remember all of:
> ...
> 
> I don't see Rick being "bad", Rick is going to do what's necessary to keep people alive. His final comment about "we'll take this place" was more about Alexandria being completely unprepared for reality.. I don't think it's very accurate to have this community be around for as long as it has with the resources it has being able to fend off what Rick even said in his video (it's all about survival out there now) and still be as green as they appear to be (really - the scouting team playing with a Walker? REALLY?!?!)
> ...


This was my biggest thought during the whole bit with the walker. How is it at all possible that they've lasted this long, with this much in supplies and preparation, and yet they seem to have little to no concept of what's going on outside. I don't see how that would even be possible. They've gone far out - they've watched groups and people - how could they think you can toy with a walker. At least pop its jaw out like Michonne did with her family/bf.

Very interesting, to be sure. I look forward to seeing how it plays out. And, I very much agree that these people are going to think of Rick as the bad guy... they know they need him, though, so we'll see what actually happens when push comes and all that.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Since this area was evacuated - there are probably a lot less Walkers to worry about - and less experience in dealing with them.

They probably run into some when out on runs - and people like Aaron have probably seen herds - but I don't think they live in the middle of it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

As I said, there was a horde less than 50 miles away so it wasn't evacuated that day.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> As I said, there was a horde less than 50 miles away so it wasn't evacuated that day.


Nobody said there aren't any Walkers in NoVa. Just that there are fewer due to the evacuation. Based on what we've seen from the first several seasons in Georgia, it's not surprising that the few Walkers in NoVa would eventually end up together in a horde.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I understand but the concept I am confused by is how they have limited encounters with Zs because of the evacuation, yet there is a herd nearby ?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I understand but the concept I am confused by is how they have limited encounters with Zs because of the evacuation, yet there is a herd nearby ?


Maybe there's something 50 miles west that has attracted the horde they drove through and that's why there aren't as many in the Alexandria area. Who knows? Ultimately, it doesn't matter. For purposes of the story, the writers have chosen to make the people at Alexandria relatively comfortable and weak and naïve to the real dangers outside their walls. We don't really need to understand all the mechanics of how it got that way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I understand but the concept I am confused by is how they have limited encounters with Zs because of the evacuation, yet there is a herd nearby ?


Well I think your proximity is off. They hit that herd at night...then they left the next day and then she tells Abraham they are about an hour away....but who knows how long they had been traveling? Either way...I don't really consider 50+ miles to be nearby.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> I understand but the concept I am confused by is how they have limited encounters with Zs because of the evacuation, yet there is a herd nearby ?


and besides what pmeyrs said, they have limited encounters because they avoid things like herds of walkers. Is that difficult to understand?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Well I think your proximity is off. They hit that herd at night...then they left the next day and then she tells Abraham they are about an hour away....but who knows how long they had been traveling? Either way...I don't really consider 50+ miles to be nearby.


She said, "we're a little over half way there," never put a time on it. Then it cuts to the RV being broken down with no indication how far they went between her saying that and it breaking down.

The need to fix the RV immediately is a bit odd since Rick wandered off to hide the gun after it was fixed and we saw in this episode that it isn't very far from Alexandria. They could have walked.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh, I hate having to watch the show later now (due to our AMC feed changing from PST to EST) because by the time I get to watch everything's already been said.

Anyway, I totally noticed the awkwardness of Carol removing her weapon and thought how odd that seemed. It took me a while to 'get' what was going on with her from the outset (so much smarter than even the others!), until the video deal. When she started going on about how much she loved cooking for the husband and how she missed him (with some loving adjectives that I've forgotten) every day I was thinking - whaaaaa? Then it dawned on me (d'oh!) what she was doing. Well, it REALLY hit me when I saw her in the sweater outfit. She da smart one right now!

I don't know what to think about this Alexandria. Loved how Glen took out the jerkwad guy. I knew this was going to be good when the kid kept prodding and hammering him, because he thought he could take Glen down in a hot second - then *duck* and *poom* - down he goes. HA! That was some good stuff. The whole scene was just so well done and so perfect, IMO.

That scene also illustrated that these guys aren't trigger happy and gave the guy every chance to back off before having to do what had to be done.

I didn't even get that the teenage girl was watching them and that maybe she was the one who snagged the blender gun - or somebody. It definitely had to be somebody who was spying on Rick when he put it there because one wouldn't just happen upon it. It was removed in such quick order that it was clearly a plan. 

Loving this whole thing. Want Daryl to take a shower. Wonder what will happen to haircut lady's ahole husband. Something will.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> She said, "we're a little over half way there," never put a time on it. Then it cuts to the RV being broken down with no indication how far they went between her saying that and it breaking down.
> 
> The need to fix the RV immediately is a bit odd since Rick wandered off to hide the gun after it was fixed and we saw in this episode that it isn't very far from Alexandria. They could have walked.


I don't still have that episode on my TiVo, but I think that the RV broke down at the place where Aaron and his boyfriend reunited. Then when Rick hid the gun it was when they stopped outside the gate. Two different places. No indication of how far between them, but clearly the breakdown wasn't at the same place as where Rick hid the gun.



sharkster said:


> Wonder what will happen to haircut lady's ahole husband. Something will.


Why are people acting like porch smoking guy was an a-hole? He addressed Rick and "introduced" himself as the husband of the woman who cut his hair. Rick just shrugged and kept walking. If anyone was the a-hole in that scene, it was Rick.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Fair enough, DevDog. But the way he came across to me was pure ahole. His 'introducing' of himself sounded, to me anyway, like kind of a 'stay away from my wife' threat. 

I could be wrong. But it was not super obvious, just sounded like a total dick to me.

But yeah, when Rick didn't say ANYTHING and just walked away that was kind of dickish.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I was rather surprised they gave up their weapons, to be honest. They don't know what's going on in there, there could be a pit filled with walkers just out of site. No way they are taking my weapons. And especially just piling them up with no indication of what belongs to whom? Anybody could just take my gun? Screw that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Fair enough, DevDog. But the way he came across to me was pure ahole. His 'introducing' of himself sounded, to me anyway, like kind of a 'stay away from my wife' threat.
> 
> I could be wrong. But it was not super obvious, just sounded like a total dick to me.
> 
> But yeah, when Rick didn't say ANYTHING and just walked away that was kind of dickish.


Oh, I wasn't saying you were wrong. They discussed it on Talking Dead and they agreed with your take on it. I just didn't understand why anyone thought that guy came off as worse than Rick in that scene.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't still have that episode on my TiVo, but I think that the RV broke down at the place where Aaron and his boyfriend reunited. Then when Rick hid the gun it was when they stopped outside the gate. Two different places. No indication of how far between them, but clearly the breakdown wasn't at the same place as where Rick hid the gun.


Rick goes to hide the gun right after they get the RV running. He doesn't go anywhere once they get to the gate.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Ereth said:


> I was rather surprised they gave up their weapons, to be honest. They don't know what's going on in there, there could be a pit filled with walkers just out of site. No way they are taking my weapons. And especially just piling them up with no indication of what belongs to whom? Anybody could just take my gun? Screw that.


no kidding, it made the episode not ring quite as true, they just went through the governor and terminus debacles and they are just going to give up their weapons? not a chance.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't still have that episode on my TiVo, but I think that the RV broke down at the place where Aaron and his boyfriend reunited.


It didn't break down until after they reunited and were on their way to Alexandria. The RV broke down after Rosita said that they were about half way there.



> Then when Rick hid the gun it was when they stopped outside the gate. Two different places.


No, Rick hid the gun after the RV was fixed. Rick said "Before we get going, I gotta take a moment." and that's when he hid the gun.



> No indication of how far between them, but clearly the breakdown wasn't at the same place as where Rick hid the gun.


But it was at the same place.

(and I can hardly wait to get treated like the bad guy for telling you that you're wrong after you told a guy who was right, that he was wrong)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> no kidding, it made the episode not ring quite as true, they just went through the governor and terminus debacles and they are just going to give up their weapons? not a chance.


Well, Rick said that he wasn't going to decide whether to go in until he was there. And it was when he heard the children playing inside that he decided to go in.

And it's pretty clear he knew that if he DID decide to go in, he would probably be disarmed (hence hiding the gun).

I suspect he had very little intention of going in until he got there and realized this is a place with happy kids.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The hairstylist's husband was a concern to me because she never mentioned him to Rick -- IIRC. She mentioned her kids and paused when she heard that Rick didn't have anyone but his kids. If all was well with her marriage, she'd let Rick know the guy existed. There must be a problem.

I'm on "team Richonne" so I didn't like her hands in his clean hair on top of his clean and shirtless body.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> It didn't break down until after they reunited and were on their way to Alexandria. The RV broke down after Rosita said that they were about half way there.
> 
> No, Rick hid the gun after the RV was fixed. Rick said "Before we get going, I gotta take a moment." and that's when he hid the gun.
> 
> ...


If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I have no problem admitting that. But it seems odd that they'd bother fixing the RV if it broke down within easy walking distance of the gate. I always got the sense that the garbage house where Rick hid the gun was within a couple hundred yards of the gate. Having a hidden gun relatively close by outside the gate makes sense. What would be the sense of hiding a gun several miles away?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Devdog, pmyers, my theory (for discussion only) was them saying they had only gone 56 miles out (or something similar) for scouting. 56 miles in an RV in n hour seems reasonable.

Either way it's just nice and convenient that they've never really had to deal with Zs, kinda like the ninja walkers who can creep silently up on you.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ninja walkers love a good challenge. That's why they always pick on Rick & Co., instead of easy targets like the Alexandrians.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I just had a funny conversation at work. One of my associates who I talk to about WD on occasion saw me in the hall and I asked him if he had seen this episode. He says, "Yep. And Rick is going to kill that dude."

I asked which dude. He said the one on the porch. I just laughed, because it hit me just then that he was right. There was something ominous about that exchange.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Devdog, pmyers, my theory (for discussion only) was them saying they had only gone 56 miles out (or something similar) for scouting. 56 miles in an RV in n hour seems reasonable.
> 
> Either way it's just nice and convenient that they've never really had to deal with Zs, kinda like the ninja walkers who can creep silently up on you.


Oh I agree...it is convenient.

Who knows...maybe that really wasn't their real scout team since they were just taking the "noobs" out...maybe they are also the "noobs"?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why are people acting like porch smoking guy was an a-hole? He addressed Rick and "introduced" himself as the husband of the woman who cut his hair. Rick just shrugged and kept walking. If anyone was the a-hole in that scene, it was Rick.





sharkster said:


> Fair enough, DevDog. But the way he came across to me was pure ahole. His 'introducing' of himself sounded, to me anyway, like kind of a 'stay away from my wife' threat.


I took it that way as well - as if he was saying "I don't like you being around my wife." I guess it's the way he didn't stand up, he didn't introduce himself first (by starting out with something like 'you're Rick.'), and he didn't seem too happy when he mentioned that she gave him a haircut.

The fact that he knows that she gave him the haircut is interesting to me though - I wouldn't expect that she ran home to tell him, so either he was nearby when she went into the house and asked her what happened or she just told him for no reason.

That's why Rick just walked away, he probably intimated that 'he doesn't like me,' and made a mental note that if anything goes down, I'm killing this guy. No need to fake being nice to him.



Beryl said:


> The hairstylist's husband was a concern to me because she never mentioned him to Rick -- IIRC. She mentioned her kids and paused when she heard that Rick didn't have anyone but his kids. If all was well with her marriage, she'd let Rick know the guy existed. There must be a problem.


He probably beats her, or abuses her in some other way. Maybe it's a nod to Carol's situation from season 1, and how far she's come from that person.



Ereth said:


> I was rather surprised they gave up their weapons, to be honest. They don't know what's going on in there, there could be a pit filled with walkers just out of site. No way they are taking my weapons. And especially just piling them up with no indication of what belongs to whom? Anybody could just take my gun? Screw that.





pjenkins said:


> no kidding, it made the episode not ring quite as true, they just went through the governor and terminus debacles and they are just going to give up their weapons? not a chance.


It seems like they let them keep their bladed weapons, but if you were trying to build a new society, would you let newcomers in with an arsenal, when you're not sure if you trust them yet? Both groups are feeling each other out, and will be for quite some time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

classicX said:


> ...It seems like they let them keep their bladed weapons, but if you were trying to build a new society, would you let newcomers in with an arsenal, when you're not sure if you trust them yet? Both groups are feeling each other out, and will be for quite some time.


Yes, they did let them keep their blades.

I'm sure they fully expected that if they walked in, that they would have to surrender their guns. I think they had already come to grips with that.

I also assume that the residents already have a "tracking" system in place that we just weren't shown to tie a gun to a person.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought it was interesting that Daryl was allowed to keep his crossbow. But they probably would have had to kill him before he'd give it up.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

No guns in exchange for a promise of security, being able to sleep without fear of walkers, functioning civil products like running water, electricity, plumbing, etc, etc, etc.. Seems like a fair trade if everything is on the up and up.

Did Rick & co have anyone give up their guns when they ran the prison?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

classicX said:


> It seems like they let them keep their bladed weapons, but if you were trying to build a new society, would you let newcomers in with an arsenal, when you're not sure if you trust them yet? Both groups are feeling each other out, and will be for quite some time.


Oh, I agree, from the Alexandrians point of view, taking their weapons is a necessity. But from Rick's point of view, I would have expected it to be a deal breaker. There's a gulf there that's difficult to cross.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

But the whole point of going to DC was to find a safe place to live. Not giving up their guns would have made the whole trek pointless.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

robojerk said:


> But the whole point of going to DC was to find a safe place to live. Not giving up their guns would have made the whole trek pointless.


Only if you are naive enough to believe everybody who tells you that this place is safe, without checking it out to confirm for yourself.

At the time they gave up their guns what had they seen? One poorly constructed wall with the supports on the outside. Not so easily breached by walkers, it's true, but trivially breached by the Governor or anybody like him. Rick had the Prison. It was secure, right up until it wasn't.

The lesson that Rick has learned, the lesson of all the previous seasons, is that the walkers aren't the most dangerous threat. They can be handled. They are annoyances, dangerous if you get sloppy, but not the greatest threat. People are a far greater threat. And people who pretend to be your friends are the greatest threat of all.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Don't you guys remember Rick's conversation with Mi'Chonne (sp?) He asked what she heard outside the Governor's town and Terminus, and the answer was nothing. Outside Alexandria Rick heard kids playing. After he heard that was when he decided to go in and surrender his weapons.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Giving up your weapons during a zombie apocalypse where everyone is infected is just stupid. Even if the community is perfectly peaceful and perfectly protected against the outside, it just takes one peaceful resident to have a heart attack and die in his sleep and suddenly you have a zombie within the community and no weapons on hand.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

They still have their blades, which is more than enough to deal with your scenario.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I have no problem admitting that. But it seems odd that they'd bother fixing the RV if it broke down within easy walking distance of the gate.


What's odd about it? They took a few minutes to swap out the battery. It's not as if they spent half a day sitting around waiting for it to get fixed.



> I always got the sense that the garbage house where Rick hid the gun was within a couple hundred yards of the gate.


That would be because you thought he hid it when they stopped at the gate note several miles earlier when the RV broke down



> Having a hidden gun relatively close by outside the gate makes sense.


Yes, it does and relatively close by is a relative concept



> What would be the sense of hiding a gun several miles away?


It's where he had an opportunity to hide it. It clearly wasn't too far because he left, found where he hid it and got back w/o raising any suspicion. And Carl also managed to show up at the same place and time w/o anyone even knowing he was gone.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Makes sense to me to hide a weapon outside the gate. I would have hidden more weapons actually, but since they were watching them for weeks, the Alexandrians would likely have a pretty good handle on what weapons the group was carrying, and if more than a few are suddenly missing, it would be suspicious.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

classicX said:


> Makes sense to me to hide a weapon outside the gate. I would have hidden more weapons actually, but since they were watching them for weeks, the Alexandrians would likely have a pretty good handle on what weapons the group was carrying, and if more than a few are suddenly missing, it would be suspicious.


Since the Alexandrians were watching them for weeks (or days, or whatever), what's to say they wouldn't also be watching as Rick & Co. hid their weapons? For all we know, that's exactly what happened with the blender gun.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Since the Alexandrians were watching them for weeks (or days, or whatever), what's to say they wouldn't also be watching as Rick & Co. hid their weapons? For all we know, that's exactly what happened with the blender gun.


They hid the weapons during a break from traveling with the Alexandrians right ? So at least in theory Rick snuck off and knew where the other two were.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Don't you guys remember Rick's conversation with Mi'Chonne (sp?) He asked what she heard outside the Governor's town and Terminus, and the answer was nothing. Outside Alexandria Rick heard kids playing. After he heard that was when he decided to go in and surrender his weapons.


I remember it. I also remember Rob mentioning it last night.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And to elaborate a little, I think Rick will be SEEN as a bad guy by many of the locals when/if this happens. They are sheltered and naive; they literally don't know what's good for them. So the moral question will be, is it right for Rick to force what's good on them on them? And that could lead to some very interesting conflict, even within the group (hell, even within Rick), over the fear that Rick could turn into the Governor.


I don't think the group would look at Rick and compare him to the Governor. Look at the scouting party - Glenn was so overly pissed at the careless laissez-faire attitude displayed that they were appalled to witness that kind of recklessness from a community that is supposed to have been around for a long time.

The town people might view him as a dictator, but I bet the next threat comes from the outside, and the townspeople are going to look to Rick and WANT him to be the heavy bad-ass he and the Grimes Gang can be.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

MonsterJoe said:


> Since this area was evacuated - there are probably a lot less Walkers to worry about - and less experience in dealing with them.
> 
> They probably run into some when out on runs - and people like Aaron have probably seen herds - but I don't think they live in the middle of it.


It also could be that because they're protected behind their walls, they aren't ever in the need to be always on guard. With one or two walkers at a time, I might see how they could get cocky and think that Walkers are something that can be toyed with (kind of like Carl did with the Walker that eventually killed Dale, and Lizzie toying with the Walker just outside the house with Carol and Tyrees).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

sharkster said:


> Wonder what will happen to haircut lady's ahole husband. Something will.


I think it's going to come down to a little abuse situation. She's going to be abused, Rick isn't going to like someone being abused, and since he's the law, he'll have to put the guy on notice, she's going to fall for Rick, more abuse ensues which will cause Rick to summarily execute the husband for crimes. That might create a little tension in the town towards Rick (even though what he did was right).

(Speculation)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The "Crime Without Punishment" (the book Michonne held during her interview) concept will be in play in any case.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

For those of you that haven't already checked it out, AMC has a pretty cool 360 degree tour of parts of Alexandria ...

http://www.amctv.com/TWD360/alexandria-tour/


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

That tour is BEFORE the Grimes clan came in and dirtied the study where the interviews were held. Rick put his grubby hands on the wall and that dirt remained there for the rest of the episode. 

Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> They hid the weapons during a break from traveling with the Alexandrians right ? So at least in theory Rick snuck off and knew where the other two were.


No reason some other Alexandrians couldn't have been nearby watching. For all we know, the RV "breaking down" a few miles outside town is standard procedure and they have it set up to see what their new recruits will do in that situation.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> No reason some other Alexandrians couldn't have been nearby watching. For all we know, the RV "breaking down" a few miles outside town is standard procedure and they have it set up to see what their new recruits will do in that situation.


Under that logic it could be anyone

They really gave no indication that there were out there.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> Under that logic it could be anyone


It was clearly Morgan who took the blender gun.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

I think letting Rick's people keep their blades shows how naive the Alexandrians are about the way the world works. They took the guns as if they are the only weapons of note. They left Daryl his crossbow and everyone their knives, machetes, etc.

To survive in the ZA you need to develop lethal proficiency with a knife, probably close to Special Forces level. Rick and his people could take that entire village in a night with just their blades if they wanted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Vendikarr said:


> To survive in the ZA you need to develop lethal proficiency with a knife, probably close to Special Forces level. Rick and his people could take that entire village in a night with just their blades if they wanted.


As they indicated with the confrontation between Mayor Jr. and Glen...the kid is about twice Glen's size, but when he finally pushed Glen too far it took Glen two seconds to demolish him. The Alexandrians have the cockiness that comes from having been safe for years; Rick & Co. have the ruthless danger that comes from having to fight for their lives for years.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

How about, before they went on patrol, the Alexandrians pulled out their "sweet" pieces, and the looks that Glen & Co. exchanged were priceless.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Not that I trust Diana but what you posted underscores the logic in identifying strong, ruthless, and experienced people with a decent moral code to join their community.

If she is sincere, I'm believe she was glad Glenn knocked her son down in the manner he did. Anyone without a decent moral code would have done worse.

This reminded me of how a Houston area suburb privatized their police force. 
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/texas-town-sees-61-drop-crime-firing-cops-hiring-private-firm/


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Beryl said:


> That tour is BEFORE the Grimes clan came in and dirtied the study where the interviews were held. Rick put his grubby hands on the wall and that dirt remained there for the rest of the episode.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that?


It was all I could do not to dive into my television to clean it off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> How about, before they went on patrol, the Alexandrians pulled out their *"sweet biscuits"*, and the looks that Glen & Co. exchanged were priceless.


FYP


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> no kidding, it made the episode not ring quite as true, they just went through the governor and terminus debacles and they are just going to give up their weapons? not a chance.


They only had to give up their guns.

I'm just going to have to let go of my hangup on the basic geography/continuity screw-ups on the show - mainly what a great distance they are portraying between Richmond and NoVa. It's about 90 miles, folks! Even walking at a slow pace and accounting for walker encounters, tornadoes, etc it should take 4 days max, and they had cars for a portion of the journey.

Aaron told them they could be in Alexandria "by lunch" - in cars, on a cleared road, after they've been traveling for days (weeks?) from Richmond. Heck, I'm in Richmond right now, and I could be in Alexandria "by lunch" leaving tomorrow morning with heavy traffic!

There is no view of DC like that from a road, etc.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MacThor said:


> I'm just going to have to let go of my hangup on the basic geography/continuity screw-ups on the show - mainly what a great distance they are portraying between Richmond and NoVa.


_Anything_ you have even basic rudimentary knowledge of will be screwed up when you watch _anything_ about it on TV.
That's Cearbhaill's Law


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MacThor said:


> They only had to give up their guns.
> 
> I'm just going to have to let go of my hangup on the basic geography/continuity screw-ups on the show - mainly what a great distance they are portraying between Richmond and NoVa. It's about 90 miles, folks! Even walking at a slow pace and accounting for walker encounters, tornadoes, etc it should take 4 days max, and they had cars for a portion of the journey.
> 
> Aaron told them they could be in Alexandria "by lunch" - in cars, on a cleared road, after they've been traveling for days (weeks?) from Richmond. Heck, I'm in Richmond right now, and I could be in Alexandria "by lunch" leaving tomorrow morning with heavy traffic!


 Michonne said, when they were in Richmond, that they were just 100 miles from DC and that's about exactly how far it is, so that seems pretty accurate.

I'm not sure where you get the idea that they'd been traveling for "weeks" between Richmond and DC. There was basically one episode with them traveling, on foot, slowly, with no food or water, before they fetch up in the barn and Aaron finds them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MacThor said:


> They only had to give up their guns. I'm just going to have to let go of my hangup on the basic geography/continuity screw-ups on the show - mainly what a great distance they are portraying between Richmond and NoVa. It's about 90 miles, folks! Even walking at a slow pace and accounting for walker encounters, tornadoes, etc it should take 4 days max, and they had cars for a portion of the journey.
> 
> Aaron told them they could be in Alexandria "by lunch" - in cars, on a cleared road, after they've been traveling for days (weeks?) from Richmond. Heck, I'm in Richmond right now, and I could be in Alexandria "by lunch" leaving tomorrow morning with heavy traffic!


Episode 509, which took place in Richmond, happened 17 days after they left Atlanta (according to Greg Nicotero). Episode 510, which took place somewhere between Richmond and DC, happened 3 weeks after they left Atlanta, according to dialogue in the episode, so only four days after Richmond. Episode 511 took place the two days after 510, and they get to Alexandria at the end of 511. So it took them about 5-6 days to go from Richmond to Alexandria, and most of that time they were on foot, starving, and nearly dying from dehydration. That seems pretty realistic to me.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I have no problem admitting that. But it seems odd that they'd bother fixing the RV if it broke down within easy walking distance of the gate. I always got the sense that the garbage house where Rick hid the gun was within a couple hundred yards of the gate. Having a hidden gun relatively close by outside the gate makes sense. What would be the sense of hiding a gun several miles away?


Maybe it was an easy walk for Rick later on, but the guy with the busted ankle might be a different story.


----------

